# MDF Doser Handle Repair.



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Something has happened to the spring (presumably) on the doser handle on my Gaggia MDF grinder. The unit still grinds and dispenses coffee but the handle doesn't snap back into place making a bit awkward to use (first world problems eh?) Is this something that can be easily fixed or is this a decent excuse to upgrade the grinder? In the latter case can anybody recommend a decent replacement - I tend to weigh beans into the hopper so don't need a doser necessarily but I do want to be able to switch from espresso (maybe even Turkish) grind to French press easily (in other words I'm ruling out the MC2). Does the Super Jolly fit that bill?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

After a bit of browsing, and whether my MDF is repairable or not, I'm thinking Eureka Mignon MK 2. Good idea?

Steve.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the same MDF, and my handle broke so replacement is about £20 and an easy fix.

Been thinking about upping my grinder and have been looking at the same Mignon, they get rave reviews.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've stripped the MDF down today but stalled at the point where you need to remove the doser because I don't have a right hand posi screwdriver. However, whilst I'm none the wiser as to what is broken I have given the machine a good clean. There were quite a few full beans stuck in the mechanism, so it was a worthwhile exercise. Will have another crack tomorrow if I get chance to pick up the right screwdriver, and I need to turn up a diagram of the unit with parts annotated.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve the screws for the doser are underneath, just turn the grinder upside down. Everything is self explanatory when stripped, the handle mechanism is 3 parts if I recall. The handle, spring and plastic cog, think your spring might have just come off the housing.

If its more than that and you do upgrade, I would purchase the handle from you


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I found the screws ok Jason, just hadn't got the appropriate tool to undo them. I discovered a curved bit of metal on the floor a few minutes ago and think it was a part of the spring which had fallen out whilst I was dismantling, so I reckon it's just a spring that I'll need. Any ideas where I might an MDF0008 in the UK?

Steve.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Gaggiamanualservice.com on here sells the doser replacements, not sure you can buy just the spring, might be wrong.

When you discover the problem we may be able to buy 1 set and split items as I'm after the handle. I'll have to check it out again, think its just the handle.

Anyway, think he quoted £20/25 for the set.

I will be getting mine repaired then selling to upgrade.


----------



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you find a place to buy MDF0008? I have the same problem, the spring broke yesterday and I need to get a replacement one.


----------

